# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Copy ONLY Functions & Triggers between PostgreSQL DB

## aankrose

Hi PostgreSQL Experts 

We are currently in the process of migrating Oracle database to PostgreSQL, We are in testing phase.

I was asked to copy only functions and triggers (NOT table or table data) from testing PostgreSQL DB to Higher PostgreSQL DB environment.

Please help me to achieve this task.

----------

